# How to make java moss into a carpet?



## funkyfish

Here you can try doing a moss wall but instead of attaching it to the wall put it on the substrate and hold it down with something. 

http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htmou 

Also if you go to ebay look up store aquaticmagic they got some tips on how to make a moss carpet. Actually here is a link and just scroll down. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AQM-Plant-Net-A...h=item250407905450&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
I'm sure it will work with java moss as well. 

Hope that helps


----------



## suebe333

cool link


----------



## AF888

Buy two sheets of plastic canvas (available where craft supplies are sold) and sandwich the threads of moss in between them. Stitch the edges closed, or use a few plastic ties. If you want to use it for a wall, you'll need to cut holes in the plastic so you can put suction cups through it.

Try a search for moss wall and you'll see some nice examples. Good luck!

-Amy


----------



## CL

Tie the moss to little pieces of slate. Here are some of my old ones:
































































A very old tank of mine, Not a carpet, but same method:


----------



## diddis

*here is how to a java moss carpet*

https://www.youtube.com/user/DylFynAquatics/videos


----------



## david.e.m

CL said:


> Tie the moss to little pieces of slate. Here are some of my old ones:
> 
> A very old tank of mine, Not a carpet, but same method:


I know this is old, but your tanks are my inspiration for a small tank I'm working on. I was wondering how the anubias were clustered like this? I really want to do a little carpet of moss, and a cluster of anubias raised up in a mound like this.

Any response is appreciated! And thanks for the links funkyfish, a search brought me to this super helpful thread that I'd like to keep going, instead of just posting new.

Thanks!


----------



## CL

david.e.m said:


> I know this is old, but your tanks are my inspiration for a small tank I'm working on. I was wondering how the anubias were clustered like this? I really want to do a little carpet of moss, and a cluster of anubias raised up in a mound like this.
> 
> Any response is appreciated! And thanks for the links funkyfish, a search brought me to this super helpful thread that I'd like to keep going, instead of just posting new.
> 
> Thanks!


If memory serves me right, I just kind of wedged them into cracks  If they were likely to float away, I'd tie them to a chip of slate.


----------

